
[Ask HN] Applying to Y Combinator from outside the US - Some Questions - infoseckid
Hi Guys,<p>I am running a small startup based out of India which has got decent traction and is promising ;) in my mind.<p>I had a bunch of questions and I'd really be grateful if other YC company founders outside the US or anyone with the knowledge can help:<p>1. Lets say I get in and do a good demo day - is being based outside the US going to ward off potential investors?<p>2. Is it possible if I get a US investor (institutional or angel of good standing), then I can sponsor my work visa? and run my company in the US?<p>3. Can anyone who was initially based outside the US and has managed to get his company funded after YC and gotten a work visa as well - enlighten me about how it worked out?<p>I've been working day and night on my idea and just want to ensure I know what I am getting into.<p>Thanks Guys!
======
brackin
I'm not a YC founder so I'm sure those that are will be able to offer some
specific advice but I know plenty of YC founders that have gone through this
and I'm from the UK and applying for Winter 2013.

1\. Usually companies that haven't incorporated outside of the US will
register as a US company. If your visa situation isn't completely sorted it
can be a slight deterrent to some investors but not enough to put anyone off.
Usually not because you're not from the US but because getting kicked out of a
country can put a founder in a tough place. There are many YC companies that
do it every year and guys like Joel and Leo (AngelPad) from BufferApp raised
their seed round for a US company from top investors and while they get their
visa they've based their company in other countries.

2\. There is a Visa for Angel Investors but I don't believe there is a visa
doing the opposite. Of course if you have a degree your options open up
considerably. It is technically somewhat possible to sponsor your own H1B but
since you're a founder of the company and major shareholder, I doubt this
would be accepted.

3\. A lot of people I know go for the O-1A visa. Which is for Individuals with
Extraordinary Ability or Achievement. If you can show getting into YC and
success of your company has value to the US you will be able to say for up to
three years at which point you can extend or look at your other options. It's
not inexpensive or easy but is a good bet.

More info here:
[http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.eb1d4c2a3e5b...](http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.eb1d4c2a3e5b9ac89243c6a7543f6d1a/?vgnextoid=b9930b89284a3210VgnVCM100000b92ca60aRCRD&vgnextchannel=b9930b89284a3210VgnVCM100000b92ca60aRCRD)

------
namit
Great question, cause I am in the same boat. One thing I was looking into was
"Startup Visa", more info here:
[http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.5af9bb95919f...](http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.5af9bb95919f35e66f614176543f6d1a/?vgnextoid=3f412bfb4cf81310VgnVCM100000082ca60aRCRD&vgnextchannel=44eec665e1681310VgnVCM100000082ca60aRCRD)
The other thing was the E2 Visa, however for some unknown reason, it is not
available to Indians due to lack of treaty. More info here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-2_visa> As taurussai has mentioned, work on
the application and interview and the amazing YC community can help sort out
the rest. P.S. - If any of YC Community would be open to sharing how to make
it work, it would be great for future YC candidates.

------
rehack
Not directly related to your question. But hope this can inspire you :-)

"After being rejected by Drona[1] on account of his not being of Kshatriya
lineage, Eklavya[2] embarks upon a program of self-study in the presence of a
clay image of Drona. He achieves a level of skill superior to that of Arjuna,
Drona's favorite and most accomplished pupil"

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drona>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ekalavya>

PS: If the anology is not self evident. PG/YCombinator is _Drona_ in this
case, and you are _Eklavya_

Edit: HN--> Ycombinator

------
Rain_maker
Get in touch with guys from interviewstreet.com.. they have been there, done
that

------
taurussai
You can do it -- a few companies in my batch (W12) have done it and we have a
large YC international community to help answer all your visa questions.
Answering your first 2 questions (briefly):

1\. Don't know -- my thoughts would be it depends on customers (if it is
worldwide/local to India, team location etc.)

2\. Yes, it is possible through H1b/O1 visa (a number of founders have
done/doing it)

* Would recommend focusing on the application and interview -- the YC team,international YC founders community and recommended immigration law firms will help you once you are in...

------
MojoJolo
This question is also in my mind. Will tourist visa work for YC?

~~~
nchuhoai
That would be a question I have as well. AFAIK know, there it no Visa suited
for YC unless you can do ESTA.

~~~
MojoJolo
Someone told me that you can't register a business or incorporate a company as
a tourist. So maybe, tourist visa will not work for YC? Because AFAIK you need
to be incorporated in YC, right?

Also, can you explain ESTA to me?

~~~
mansigandhi
A non-citizen of the US can register a company in certain states (Delaware is
the most common one). I'm an Indian Citizen and our company is a C-Corp there.
I go back and forth on a Business Visa.

------
dschiptsov
I think you should follow the standard procedure first
<http://ycombinator.com/howtoapply.html> so, make a video, fill the forms
<http://ycombinator.com/apply.html> and submit them.

btw, in doing so you will clarify and refine your ideas, that is why they
insist on this procedure. It saves not just their time, but your time and
money.

Now a few things to consider. There are, of course, many people were relocated
to work for, or create a startup in Valley. This is the crucial point - YC
supports only US-based startups.

They have power, connections, influence and almost unlimited money in valley,
but can't do anything outside US. There are other connected guys in other
countries.) So, you will work for them in US or, if your idea is that good,
will bootstrap your company in the US (with them as privileged stockholders).

There is no way they can finance any business outside US, and you should try
to find a domestic investors.)

~~~
mattrichardson
This is not true. There are YC companies based outside the US. Songkick is the
first that springs to mind, based in London.

IIRC, you can take your company back to any country (I'm sure they'll quiz
you, why you think it's appropriate.) You will, however, need to move to SV
for three months after a successful application and interview. After that,
it's up to you..

------
infoseckid
Thanks taurussai and brackin - looks like there is hope ;) ! Let me just go
ahead and submit the application.

rehack - I am Eklavya but to fight the fight, I need to go to my Kurukshetra!
;)

------
ank_net
you can get some info here: [http://benmetcalfe.com/blog/2012/02/what-visa-
type-do-you-ne...](http://benmetcalfe.com/blog/2012/02/what-visa-type-do-you-
need-exactly-to-legally-participate-in-y-combinator/)

